# Help! I need somebody's good memory



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Quite a few years ago, someone had a link to a very clever - Game ?, Maze ?, Obstacle Course ?, sort of video that was possibly from England or Europe. In this Game, a little guy had to overcome all kinds of obstacles and creatures trying to do him in. The one scene I seem to have the best memory of took place in a giant machine. You had to help the little guy push the correct buttons and turn certain wheels in order for him to get to the next scene. I would love to find that site once again. 

I am almost possitive it came from one of our members.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Incredible, I found the name of the game in the archives. It was posted by Scottychaos. It's called fresensation.com 

The link seems to be dead. What ashame, it was a unique experience.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Checking the archived post on this subject and trying to log onto the site revealed a site that may no longer be in existance. What I am looking for now are the originators of the game. Does anyone have any information to that end?


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

The only reference I could find was to freesensation.com (not fresensation.com) on this Russian game forum: 
Russian Forum
It's near the bottom of the page. 

However this post is now over four years old.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh! He saw a giant asteroid about to smash his home and took off in his space ship to... Um, what was that. 

"Samarost!" And it's still there http://amanita-design.net/samorost-1/


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! Torby, youv'e made my day!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! 

I'm not going to ask how you found it, but I will ask how I will be able to hold on to it, other than adding it to my favorites???????????


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Dogonit Madman, I got to playing with those puzzles and lost all of the current forums stuff. Now I have to go into the actual forums to see what I missed. LOL


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Bookmark the site to play "Samorost", send them money to buy "Samorost 2". 

(In the online version, I can't get past the room with the peas rolling down the chute.)


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I added it to my links at http://www.outsidetrains.com 

I found it by digging through the backup of my old site at tomruby.com


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 08/03/2008 10:16 PM
Bookmark the site to play "Samorost", send them money to buy "Samorost 2". 
(In the online version, I can't get past the room with the peas rolling down the chute.)





I was able to get through the first version. But in the second version, I can't get past the screen where our little guy is in the room with the boiling pot of whatever.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

You have to plug the hole the anteater(?) is drinking from so you can pump liquid into the pot, get the pollen from the tall plant into the pot, and get the pot hot then dispense the result into the bucket so the slug(?) will drink from it and fall asleep. Then the hero(?) will grab the sledge hammer to use to wake up the robot on the previous screen to open the space doors. 

I hope that clue will help you, without giving away the things you have to do to get it done. 

Those of you that are reading this, without the benefit of seeing the silly game are now probably rolling on the floor in pain. 

The game is cute, but there are too few things that you can do that are meaningless and no way to just wander around to discover other things. You have to solve the puzzle on each screen and the program then takes you to the next screen (although I have found one place where you have to click the exit to proceed to the next "room" to get something and then return to the previous "room"). I also have not found a way to "die" and thus "Lose" the game... I just got stuck and eventually quit out of frustration. 

Where I am stuck, I have the impression I have to remove at least 3 peas(?) from one of the containers to get to the "Dog(?)" that the "Aliens(?)" took and do it fast enough to get ahead of the peas(?) rolling down the chute and I am not fast enough to do so. I can find no way to stop the flow of peas(?) 

I also have no sound on my laptop PC (it blew out several months ago) so I have no idea if there are any audio clues.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I did try to plug the hole. The hand cursor appears when I place the cursor over the hole, indicating that something will happen or can be made to happen. I tried to keep knocking the little anteater off the branch to keep the big guy occupied. Then I could pump the liquid into the vat. But the pump won't pump any more than one drop at a time, whether the anteater is sucking up brew or not!! 

You have that one right. If I wasn't playing this game, I'd think those that are need help. Not with the game that is./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm... don't wanna give away too much, but you need a cork big enough to fit that hole, don'tcha think? Maybe from a large Mason jar? 

I will admit it is a lot of fun to knock that baby anteater off the limb and watch the big one put it back. 

Have you figured out how to get pollen (or whatever it is) from the plant into the pot?


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

A Ha. Don't tell me any more, even if I threaten to pull out your fingernails. And yes, I have figured out the pollen thing. 

Do you think this is becomming an obsession? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

If you think the scene with the anteaters and pot of boiling ? is tough. Wait until you get to the scene with the guru sitting in the woods. 

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I'm ready to pull out my own fingernails.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Guru sitting in the woods????? 

I just rescued the dog and ran out of fuel on the way "home(?)" and it says if I want to play "chapter 2" I have to buy the game. 

WHAT "Guru"????


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

You mean the robot doorman?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

seems, that i am too stupid - can't get on past the suicide goat...


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

You sound like you are in the first game. Try scrolling down until you can see the fishing line as it enters the water.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks! 
yes, i am in the first. and i will look at that line.


----------

